# Premier to Roamio - Is HD menus quicker?



## kcossabo (Dec 8, 2007)

All, 

I have had a Premier for a year or so, and it is a good TiVo, step up from the two TiVo HD I also have. 

BUT

I do not use the HD menus as the are slow / slugish. I keep the SD menus on so that when I hit list/My Shows, I get the list quick, not a pause......fill in a few suggestions, then show a list.

Has anyone that may feel the same as I do about the Premier, moved from a Premier, to a Roamio and can comment on the 'speed of the HD menu'?


----------



## rsnaider (Apr 25, 2002)

Night and Day.

The latest update did have some improvements for the Premiere, but overall the increased power of the Roamio boxes is obvious when you use them.

You will not be disappointed once you start to use them and as you can see from my Sig I still use both.


----------



## bogart (Sep 24, 2002)

The speed of the Roamio is a pleasure after years of "Please Wait."


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Pretty much the main reason I upgraded to a Roamio is for the speed. I didn't need 6 tuners and I already had a standalone Stream. But the Premiere was so frustratingly slow I bit the bullet and bought a Roamio. Couldn't be happier! The Roamio responds to every button press instantly. No more lag where suddenly it responds to 2-3 button presses at once, causing you to over shoot whet you were trying to get to. Well worth it in my book. :up:


----------



## ltxi (Feb 14, 2010)

Same boat. Now have my Premiere XL in the basement workout room running SD menus and doing playbacks. It was our central unit until about a month and half ago when I got really tired of having to do two tuner and almost full 1TB disk management during the football and NASCAR racing seasons overlap. Also had two S3 HDXL units running, one of which was getting a bit non-drive related cranky

Perfect timing with the S5 release. Bought a Roamio Plus, upgraded the drive to 3TB, retired the cranky S3, and all was well. Until wife discovered the cool, now useable HD menus and made me replace her/our bedroom S3 as well.

The HD menus with the Roamio are a pleasure. More responsive than an S3 and about as responsive as an S4 in SD. What the Premiere should have been in the first place.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

Just been setting up my new Roamio. My impression so far:

Using the Premier: Driving an underpowered diesel truck loaded with 3 tons of gravel.

Using the Roamio: Driving one of those Japanese motorcycles that always pass me on the interstate like I'm standing still when I'm actually doing 65 mph .


----------



## sleepdragon (May 22, 2010)

I would say Roamio's HD menu is just as fast if not faster than the SD menu on Premiere
Owned Premiere XL for 3 years and tried HD menu every time after each update but always quickly switch back to SD
It is such a surprise when I connect the Roamio Plus and finally get a snappy, fast respond HD menu
I would also definitely recommend dropping in a 3TB drive to the Roamio


----------



## kcossabo (Dec 8, 2007)

Thank you all..... Christmas is coming...


----------



## RickStrobel (Jan 19, 2000)

Is the UI just as snappy when using a Mini attached to the Roamio?


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

RickStrobel said:


> Is the UI just as snappy when using a Mini attached to the Roamio?


Yes, the Mini UI is just as snappy. The only "lag" that is experienced on the Mini versus Roamio is that channel changing for Live TV takes a few seconds longer due to the additional steps needed to transmit the new video signal from the Roamio to the Mini.

As another example, I know there was at least one forum member who was using the Mini for a while at their main TV to access their old Premiere XL4 since the UI speed was so much improved.


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

tatergator1 said:


> Yes, the Mini UI is just as snappy. The only "lag" that is experienced on the Mini versus Roamio is that channel changing for Live TV takes a few seconds longer due to the additional steps needed to transmit the new video signal from the Roamio to the Mini.


I don't see that extra "few seconds" delay on my Mini; they're both about the same. Anything extra is certainly less than a second, if that. Perhaps it varies by TV?


----------



## nws alpine (Nov 7, 2013)

I have no lag on the mini as well. It's just as fast flipping through the channels as the Roamio.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

Looks like this is a YMMV. I know in the past, several forum members had complained about additional lag on channel surfing via the Mini.


----------



## bayern_fan (Aug 12, 2013)

Yes. Virtually everything about the Roamio is faster than the Premiere.

(Case Closed)


----------



## RickStrobel (Jan 19, 2000)

tatergator1 said:


> Looks like this is a YMMV. I know in the past, several forum members had complained about additional lag on channel surfing via the Mini.


Maybe it's due to network speed - i.e. gigabit hardwired vs MoCA? Also, don't the Plus and the Pro have faster network connections?


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

My Mini feels WAY faster than my XL4 at doing anything. Including channel changes.


----------

